# David Blane got a bit bored (Adults only!)



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jactt225/image001.gif

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

its taking him ages to scratch that itch.............


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hehe very good


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks like he's trying to wipe off those egg stains

Gren


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

You wouldnâ€™t think there would be a need for shake and vac in that box.


----------

